# Insurance in Ireland



## dmcl1980 (Aug 26, 2006)

Anyone know of an insurance company in Ireland that will insure me in an r32gtr.I am 25 with full 5yrs no claims bonus and clean full license.
thanks.


----------



## dmcl1980 (Aug 26, 2006)

Got a quote today of 2440euro fully comp unlimited miles etc.


----------



## dmcl1980 (Aug 26, 2006)

ha this is the funniest ever.Just called the same company gave the same details and got a quote of 2099euro.wtf is going on there.anyway took a ref number so there is no going back on that price.looks like im getting myself a gtr.wooooooohaaaaaa


----------



## Ed. (Apr 21, 2006)

Its Ireland,figure it out. Anything above 1.6 is considered 'high performance' by a certain company


----------



## dmcl1980 (Aug 26, 2006)

well done ed


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi m8 Im in Ireland ere and am insured wit a company called APB Underwriting LTD try them, I ant got the number at the mo? Hope this helps


----------



## dmcl1980 (Aug 26, 2006)

what are you paying for your insurance.I didnt think 2099euro was that bad at all.By the way I got my quote through Britton Insurance.


----------



## dmcl1980 (Aug 26, 2006)

Deef if you could get me their number as I cant find it anywhere(phonebook etc)
Cheers


----------

